# Green River/Tushar Diversion Dam Update



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Green River/Tusher Diversion Dam Rehabilitation (Utah Deptof Ag & Food) | NRCS

Received an email from the project team today. The FEIS (Final Environmental Impact Statement) is available for review and comment until July 21st. The working group is presenting the "NRCS Preferred Alternative: the Replace In Place With Passages Alternative" as the goal. 

Please comment. If this passes more of us could combine a lengthy journey along the Green River in safer manner. Linking this many stretches of whitewater provides one of the longest rafting runs in the United States. As of now many of us are unwilling to potentially damage our gear or harm ourselves with the hazards as the currently exists. This proposed project addresses the needs of various stakeholders in a productive and manageable way.

Phillip


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

Just sent in my comment that I think they need to put marker rocks on either side of the boat passage like all the low-head dams on the S. Platte here in Denver so boaters know where to aim from upstream.


----------

